# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  How long have you been dealing with Agoraphobia?

## Vert1go

Hello,

I have had a few moments and signs of Agoraphobia since I was a kid but due to an inner ear issue that causes me to fall at any moment I have truly developed full Agoraphobia in the last year and a half to two years. It can be quite a struggle this illness, would love to hear how long you have been dealing with Agoraphobia?

----------


## Vert1go

yeah, deff no fun...lol But it deff could be worse  :;):  Some times I have to remind myself of that, but trying to not have to many "poor pitiful me" days...lol

----------


## Vert1go

Lemonaid...hhhmmm??? I will have to try that some time...If It works I know a lot of people that would love you for that tid bit of info...lol

----------


## Vert1go

O! Thank you...I will post it on my meniers page...we ALL have to deal with vertigo daily  ::(:  and always looking for relief from it...

----------


## fetisha

I have been dealing with this for years and it got worse this year.

----------


## Mute

I have dealt w/ Agoraphobia for 5 yrs

----------


## Vert1go

I have noticed that fetisha...I never noticed till now that I have had a mild case for a very long time now but the last year to a year and a half has gotten way worse...

----------

